# dormia a patas sueltas



## MarìNapoli

buongiorno a tutti,
avrei un problema con la traduzione di un detto dallo spagnolo, non riesco a renderlo con uno italiano ESISTENTE. Letteralmente dallo spagnolo verrebbe tradotto così: dorme a gambe aperte (inteso come "dorme profondamente") 
il mio problema è però anche un altro: non devo perdere il riferimento alle gambe. esiste un detto che posso usare secondo voi? 
sono riuscita a spiegarmi?...
grazie in anticipo!


----------



## ursu-lab

Scusa, ma il proverbio in spagnolo com'è? Devi scriverlo in originale, perché spiegato così non si capisce a quale detto ti riferisci: duerme con las piernas abiertas?? Mai sentito in spagnolo, a parte naturalmente nel significato reale di una persona che dorme con le gambe aperte, ma non come fraseologia.


----------



## nunu7te

ahahah, scusa ma non riesco a trattenere le risate!in napoletano questo modo di dire esiste eccome, ma si è evidentemente involgarito:"dormire a culo aperto"!Non credo che esista un esatto equivalente in italiano..."dormire come un ghiro" comunque ha lo stesso significato ;-)


----------



## MarìNapoli

ahahahah lo so che in napoletano esiste.... e anche io non riesco a non pensare a quello e spero ce ne sia uno in italiano che renda l'idea allo stesso modo di quello napoletano!! 

cmq in spa è DORMIR A PATAS SUELTAS...

E NEL TXT CHE STO TRADUCENDO LA FRASE è 
roncava a todo pulmon. estada descubierta, de espaldas, con las piernas abiertas. 
[...]
sin duda dormia. a patas sueltas. literalmente.

ecco qua il contesto, scusate se non l'ho messo prima 
(non fate caso agli accenti mancanti in spa xché scrivo in Quick Reply)


----------



## annapo

In italiano si dice *dormire come un ghiro/ sasso*, anche se esistono espressioni molto colloquiali più vicine all'espressione spagnola di cui parli.
Sono:
_dormire a quattro di bastoni_
_dormire a pelle di leopardo_

e significano proprio dormire profondamente e col corpo totalmente disteso e rilassato.


----------



## Apina

annapo said:


> In italiano si dice *dormire come un ghiro/ sasso*, anche se esistono espressioni molto colloquiali più vicine all'espressione spagnola di cui parli.
> Sono:
> _dormire a quattro di bastoni_
> _dormire a pelle di leopardo_
> 
> e significano proprio dormire profondamente e col corpo totalmente disteso e rilassato.


 
_dormire a quattro di bastoni_
_dormire a pelle di leopardo_

Veramente non le ho mai sentite...
Sono regionali?

Ciao

Apina


----------



## annapo

Apina said:


> _dormire a quattro di bastoni_
> _dormire a pelle di leopardo_
> 
> Veramente non le ho mai sentite...
> Sono regionali?
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Apina



Non credo che siano regionali... forse gergali sì. In effetti se si dorme belli spaparanzati, si tende ad assumere questa posizione...


----------



## ursu-lab

annapo said:


> _dormire a quattro di bastoni _(4??)
> _dormire a pelle di leopardo_ (in che senso?? a macchie??)



Non le ho mai sentite nemmeno io e leggendole non capirei...

Dormire "a pierna suelta" o "a pata *suelta*" (zampe) comunque non vuol dire "dormire con le gambe aperte" ma "con le gambe *libere*" e viene dal gergo penitenziario (antico) perché liberavano i carcerati dalle catene alle caviglie e così dormivano più comodi, cioè più tranquilli. 

In italiano credo che non troverai nulla del genere con le gambe.

Potresti tradurre con "dormire (a) *gambe all'aria*": non ha un significato particolare ma comunque dà l'idea di dormire spaparanzati e comodi e, in fondo, "suelta" (=libera) e "all'aria" non sono così distanti come significato.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao MarìNapoli e nunu7te,

La discussione si trova ora nel Forum corretto:  Italiano-Español
Vi prego di osservare le regole dell'ortografia usando le maiuscole a dovere e rifuggendo le abbreviazioni stile chat/sms. Regola 11.


MarìNapoli said:


> *B*uongiorno a tutti,
> avrei un problema con la traduzione di un detto dallo spagnolo, non riesco a renderlo con uno italiano ESISTENTE. Letteralmente dallo spagnolo verrebbe tradotto così: dorme a gambe aperte (inteso come "dorme profondamente")
> *I*l mio problema è però anche un altro: non devo perdere il riferimento alle gambe. *E*siste un detto che posso usare secondo voi?
> *S*ono riuscita a spiegarmi?...
> *G*razie in anticipo!





nunu7te said:


> *A*hahah, scusa ma non riesco a trattenere le risate!* I*n napoletano questo modo di dire esiste eccome, ma si è evidentemente involgarito:"dormire a  culo aperto"! Non credo che esista un esatto equivalente in italiano..."dormire come un ghiro" comunque ha lo stesso significato ;-)





MarìNapoli said:


> *A*hahahah lo so che in napoletano esiste.... e anche io non riesco a non pensare a quello e spero ce ne sia uno in italiano che renda l'idea allo stesso modo di quello napoletano!!
> *Co*m*un*q*ue* in spa*gnolo* è Dormir a patas sueltas...
> E nel *testo* che sto traducendo la frase è
> *R*oncava a todo pulmon.* E*stada descubierta, de espaldas, con las piernas abiertas.
> [...]*S*in duda dormia. *A* patas sueltas. *L*iteralmente.
> *E*cco qua il contesto, scusate se non l'ho messo prima
> (non fate caso agli accenti mancanti in spa*gnolo* *per*ché scrivo in Quick Reply)


Grazie per la collaborazione.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## Neuromante

La expresión es "Dormir a pierna suelta". No se usa ni en plural ni con "pata"
Por otro lado no significa dormir profundamente sino con comodidad, despreocupadamente.
Se usa en contextos del tipo:
Niños durmiendo completamente ajenos a lo que pasa a su alrededor.
Quejarse de alguien que en medio de una situación general de caos ha sido capaz de echarse a dormir como si no pasara nada mientras todos a su alrededor están en vela por los nervios.


De todos modos: Hay un detalle en el contexto, y es ese "literalmente" que me hace pensar que en este caso el significado es otro.
Se trata de una mujer que está echada, descubierta y con las piernas abiertas. El que relata dice que, *además*, que está roncando. Y de la suma de detalles concluye que duerme, seguramente.
Creo que hay una alusión sexual en la descripción, no sabría indicar con más precisión, pero el orden en que describe las cosas, la reiteración piernas-patas, las frases finales "A patas sueltas" "Literalmente" que no tienen verbos y parece que estén describiendo más el proceso de pensar del narrador (En realidad las tres últimas frases deberían ser una sola con comas para separar) me lo dejan claro.


Al margen de todo esto: ¿Hay alguna forma con angelitos/angelotes en italiano? ¿Del tipo "Dormir como un angelito" pero sin el diminutivo. Seguramente funcionaría


----------



## MOMO2

Neuromante said:


> La expresión es "Dormir a pierna suelta". No se usa ni en plural ni con "pata"
> Por otro lado no significa dormir profundamente sino con comodidad, despreocupadamente.
> Se usa en contextos del tipo:
> Niños durmiendo completamente ajenos a lo que pasa a su alrededor.
> Quejarse de alguien que en medio de una situación general de caos ha sido capaz de echarse a dormir como si no pasara nada mientras todos a su alrededor están en vela por los nervios.
> 
> 
> De todos modos: Hay un detalle en el contexto, y es ese "literalmente" que me hace pensar que en este caso el significado es otro.
> Se trata de una mujer que está echada, descubierta y con las piernas abiertas. El que relata dice que, *además*, que está roncando. Y de la suma de detalles concluye que duerme, seguramente.
> Creo que hay una alusión sexual en la descripción, no sabría indicar con más precisión, pero el orden en que describe las cosas, la reiteración piernas-patas, las frases finales "A patas sueltas" "Literalmente" que no tienen verbos y parece que estén describiendo más el proceso de pensar del narrador (En realidad las tres últimas frases deberían ser una sola con comas para separar) me lo dejan claro.
> 
> 
> Al margen de todo esto: ¿Hay alguna forma con angelitos/angelotes en italiano? ¿Del tipo "Dormir como un angelito" pero sin el diminutivo. Seguramente funcionaría


 
Hola.
Estoy perfectamente de acuerdo con Neuromante acerca de la parte en castellano. En todo.

Contesto tu pregunta sobre angelitos: "_dormire come un angioletto_" existe. Se usa cion el diminutivo. No se dice "dormire come un angelo". "Come un angelo" se hacen otras cosas. Por ejemplo se dice que es un "angelo" de una persona muy buena o muy disponible que siempre ayuda en todo lo que sea necesario. O se dice "angelo custode" de una persona que vigila y protege a otra por afecto pero también se puede decir de un guardaespaldas, o de un compañero de trabajo.


----------



## MarìNapoli

Hola, 
gracias para vuertros consejos!
*Annapo *yo conozco las espresiones de las que hablas pero me parecen demasiado coloquiales desafortunadamente. *Ursu-lab* gracias para la explicación, no la conocía, pero en todo caso utilizando "gambe all'aria" no me enlazaría a la palabra "literalmente" que como dice *Neuromante *debería ser parte de un período único y que de todas maneras no podría traducir con "come un angelo" por que no se conexionaría al contexto claramente sexual de esta parte del cuento.
Al final... estoy otra vez "punto y aparte". Estoy pensando en dejar una traducción literal y explicar en mi comentario a la traducción lar razones de mi decisión. 

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## MOMO2

MarìNapoli said:


> Hola,
> gracias para vuertros consejos!
> *Annapo *yo conozco las espresiones de las que hablas pero me parecen demasiado coloquiales desafortunadamente. *Ursu-lab* gracias para la explicación, no la conocía, pero en todo caso utilizando "gambe all'aria" no me enlazaría a la palabra "literalmente" que como dice *Neuromante *debería ser parte de un período único y que de todas maneras no podría traducir con "come un angelo" por que no se conexionaría al contexto claramente sexual de esta parte del cuento.
> Al final... estoy otra vez "punto y aparte". Estoy pensando en dejar una traducción literal y explicar en mi comentario a la traducción lar razones de mi decisión.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos.


 
Gracias por, non gracias para


----------



## MarìNapoli

MOMO2 said:


> Gracias por, non gracias para



....perdona.... se me he olvidado de ti...


----------



## MOMO2

annapo said:


> _dormire a quattro di bastoni_
> _dormire a pelle di leopardo_
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ursu-lab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non le ho mai sentite nemmeno io e leggendole non capirei...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pensa alla carta del 4 di bastoni (carte piacentine e napoletane). Se uno dorme così ha le gambe e le braccia distese e aperte.
> Stessa cosa se dorme a pelle di leopardo. Hai presenti i tappeti fatti con la pelle di un animale? Significa che dorme spalmato per bene. Beato lui!
Click to expand...


----------



## MOMO2

MOMO2 said:


> Gracias por, non gracias para


 


MarìNapoli said:


> ....perdona.... s*i* me he olvidado de ti...


 
*¿Qué dices? *
Te estaba diciendo que se dice* "Gracias por "* y no *"Gracias para".* Avresti dovuto scrivere:
*Gracias por vuestros consejos.*

Mi sono spiegata? 
Ciao.


----------



## MarìNapoli

MOMO2 said:


> *¿Qué dices? *
> Te estaba diciendo que se dice* "Gracias por "* y no *"Gracias para".* Avresti dovuto scrivere:
> *Gracias por vuestros consejos.*
> 
> Mi sono spiegata?
> Ciao.


Oh my God....
sì non avevo capito hihihi


----------



## Neuromante

¿Dormire tutta "sciolta?.

Imagino que no existirá, pero la idea queda clara.


----------



## MOMO2

Neuromante said:


> ¿Dormire tutta "sciolta?.
> 
> Imagino que no existirá, pero la idea queda clara.


 
No queda clara Neuromante .


----------



## MarìNapoli

Neuromante said:


> ¿Dormire tutta "sciolta?.
> 
> Imagino que no existirá, pero la idea queda clara.



mmm... no creo que quede clara


----------



## gatogab

Dormir a '_pata suelta' _es dormir profundamente.



> Por otro lado no significa dormir profundamente sino con comodidad, despreocupadamente.


----------



## MarìNapoli

gatogab said:


> Dormir a '_pata suelta' _es dormir profundamente.


gracias... estaba casi segura


----------

